# Cold weather kidding



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is our first year having kids so early (starting in two weeks) I'm kinda freaking out.. It's been soo COLD! 

So, what do all of you have have Jan./Feb. Kids do? Hints/tips/anything to make me feel better? LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use heat lamps and warming barrels. I also don't go anywhere since I know their due date. I make sure I'm there and blow dry the kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have heat lamps, and lots of kid coats.. I'll move the blow drier out to the kidding box. That's a good idea  

I know I'm a big ole worry wart... :/ but I can't help it.. 
How long do y'all normally leave heat lamps on for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I leave them on for as long as I think they need it. My goal is to make sure they spend their energy on growing and not keeping warm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just don't want to have kids that are like a month or so old still depending on a heat lamp.. I have no problem with them having it... I just guess I don't want them dependent on it.. That even make any sense? Oye vey!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have it on for a month. Just a week or so. The warming barrel I will keep on longer but that uses a 100 watt light bulb.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks Karen


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We basically do the same thing as Karen. I use a towel and dry kids off quite a bit and the let mama finish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The most important thing when cold weather kidding is to watch your does very closely - check them at least every 2 hours. If I even suspect one might be thinking about kidding I check them every hour until they either kid or resume chewing their cud - even if it means I'm up all night. If you can't check them throughout the night, and you have ANY doubts about them being ok for the night, get them in a kidding stall with a heat lamp. The 2nd thing is to realize that some does do not give any warning they are going to kid, so when you go out to check them the next morning and find dead kids do not beat yourself up over it. I haven't had it happen very often, but I have had it happen. I do not leave a heat lamp on any kid more than 48 hours regardless of what the temps are. By 48 hours they are able to regulate their temp, and they are almost always kicked out into the main pen because I need the kidding pen for another doe and her newborns. When you check on the does, also do a check of the new kids. I always help Mom clean the kids, and dry them off. Hint: A cup of baking soda in the washing machine while washing goat towels will keep your dryer from smelling like goat afterbirth and transferring to your clothes. Make sure you keep your towels washed and dried so you have them when you need them. If you have the time, turn on the dryer to warm the towels, then tuck them around your middle under your coat to keep them warm. I don't have a barn, so I do what I can to keep the wind and snow from blowing in under the shed - solid plywood/particle board kidding pen walls or hanging sheets and blankets to block the wind. I check on newborns regular to make sure they are ok. Have 50% Dextrose on hand. Mixed 50/50 with very warm water and tubed, it will bring a cold, dummy kid back to life and restore the suck instinct in about 15 minutes. Personally, I don't worry about putting a cold kid in a trash bag to run warm water over him. IMHO those minutes are better used running warm water over the kid and getting him warmed up. He came into this world wet, he is wet when I bring him in the house to warm him up, why does it matter if I get him more wet? I can always dry him off after I've got him warmed up and those minutes are critical to his survival.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all  I feel better about this now


----------

